# I hate to show off but...



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

These came in the mail today... :irish: :biggrin:


----------



## Armenian (Jun 9, 2008)

Aaarrrgggggg!!!!!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm tearing up, did you get the jar too?


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

jitzy said:


> I'm tearing up, did you get the jar too?


Alas, it did not come with the jar, but I have one on the way thanks to Tony Ricciardi.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet ass haul!


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

u cigar p0rn maniac!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

GO TO HELL!!!

Ha Ha just joking man! Great find and pick up for sure!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Sweeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

That is just mean!!

But its one hell of a pick up. Enjoy!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet ass haul!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

KISS MY GRITS!--------

That some nice un's right there!


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice. I have a tear rolling down my face. They're just so nice all bundled up like that.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

looking good


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Niceee haul, I'm jealous now haha, enjoy!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Holy Smokes..........no really.......HOLY SMOKES


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

dammmm sweet pickup


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

You lucky Bastage!!!


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

You r an ass





A lucky ass


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

tobacmon said:


> KISS MY GRITS!--------


 I love *Flo:biggrin:*


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

SomeOne *ban* him for Cruelty to other members! Great stuff bro!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

not fair to tease like that....

but damn, those look nice...


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate you!

Sweet find!!!:dribble:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Thats just wrong Eric!!!nice black ones!!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice Nice Nice... you are making me jealous. Great snag though brother.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You suck!! Beautiful smokes:dribble:


----------



## eggyellow (Apr 10, 2008)

You lucky dog, you
those are some nice looking smokes.
enjoy them


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Stogie said:


> SomeOne *ban* him for Cruelty to other members! Great stuff bro!


Ditto!!! Jealous over here!!! Incredible haul brother!!!


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

hmmmphhh....<slams door to sulk in bedroom>


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice<<<you Wanna Trade ?


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

TZ, you sound like you hated to show off. Yeah, right. Showoff!! 

CD

P.S. Seriously? Damn dude.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Ceedee said:


> TZ, you sound like you hated to show off. Yeah, right. Showoff!!
> 
> CD
> 
> P.S. Seriously? Damn dude.


haha Well for me its pretty out of the ordinary to get a whole box of something special, so I thought I would bask in the glory. :lol:


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> GO TO HELL!!!
> 
> Ha Ha just joking man! Great find and pick up for sure!


What he said!!!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

sofaman said:


> You lucky Bastage!!!


What he said:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## zachattack 843 (Aug 24, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## SmokinHokie (May 29, 2008)

Nice Haul!!!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

Tou think Tony could hook me up? been looking for those for a long time!


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

awesome catch!!:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*how did you pull that one off eric? did you sell your firstborn? haha*


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

So...the party is at your place this weekend?


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:dribble: Are you sure you can handel them alone?? :biggrin:


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

You _L I K E_ to show off, which is wrong, just wrong! Great score


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Wow you are a lucky man, nice score


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> haha Well for me its pretty out of the ordinary to get a whole box of something special, so I thought I would bask in the glory. :lol:


Bask, my friend, bask away...


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice; great score for you!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

You , sir, are PURE EVIL!
:dribble:


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh, those look horrible...send to me and I will dispose of them properly


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Very very nice


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet haul!


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

its like you died and went to heaven


----------



## Hazmat (Nov 2, 2007)

I thought it was a batch of tamales at first! :lol:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Show Off!!!!!!!!!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice catch triplezero24. You luck dog.


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!man


----------

